# Professional Coding Auditor needed



## kaelyn49 (Mar 1, 2013)

Posting will be on Salem Health's career site soon but until then...we are looking for an experienced professional coding auditor to provide audit/education services to hospital employed providers (ICD-9 &10/CPT). Must have 5 years experience. Located in Salem, Oregon. Send your resume to kimberly.thomas@salemhealth.org


----------



## kaelyn49 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Auditor needed*

We still need you! We have multiple specialties and this is a great opportunity for a seasoned coding auditor to make a difference! We are very competitive regarding compensation! Contact me or see Salem Health's website for job posting.


----------

